# Winch mount Bending



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

We have a 2000 Polaris Sportsman 500. With a 50" tusk city Slicker and our problem is that the mount is bending down. I was curious if it was the mount or driver error.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

tjslawnservice;908944 said:


> We have a 2000 Polaris Sportsman 500. With a 50" tusk city Slicker and our problem is that the mount is bending down. I was curious if it was the mount or driver error.




Cheap steel from china, Warn is real bad for this problem, good for 1 inch of snow and that is about it. let me guess you have a quick disconnect mount not the pushtubes???


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

skywagon;909272 said:


> Cheap steel from china, Warn is real bad for this problem, good for 1 inch of snow and that is about it. let me guess you have a quick disconnect mount not the pushtubes???


Skywagon, its unfortunate you seemed to have a bad experience with Warn as I've seen you bashing them in several posts now. I disagree with you that its "cheap steel from china" but most likely driver error.

I have a Warn plow, and the steel is NOT cheap, and actually pretty darn thick at 12-gauge steel. 

tjslawnservice, as for your issue, do you have any pictures to show what the actual issue is? Is it a mid mount plow? or front? Either way, I'd rather replace the mounting plate that took the abuse over a more crucial part of the bike, say the frame.


----------



## Lakeman (Sep 6, 2009)

BruteForce750 +1 

Keith


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Just to clarify, is the winch mount bending or the plow mount?

If it is the winch mount then what is probably causing it is when pushing snow, if you get up against a snow bank and try lifting the blade it can bend the winch mount. Most mounts are made for a straight forward pull, not an up or down pull.

I had a neighbor that complained about bending his winch mount so I watched him plow for a bit. Sure enough, he would get against a snow bank and hold the blade against the bank with the throttle or brakes. I just suggested he stay off the throttle and brakes so the machine could move away from the bank as the blade raised. He didn't have any problems after that.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

BruteForce750;909452 said:


> Skywagon, its unfortunate you seemed to have a bad experience with Warn as I've seen you bashing them in several posts now. I disagree with you that its "cheap steel from china" but most likely driver error.
> 
> I have a Warn plow, and the steel is NOT cheap, and actually pretty darn thick at 12-gauge steel.
> 
> tjslawnservice, as for your issue, do you have any pictures to show what the actual issue is? Is it a mid mount plow? or front? Either way, I'd rather replace the mounting plate that took the abuse over a more crucial part of the bike, say the frame.


Wait til you bend that POS up you will learn, 19 posts and your and expert!!! Well You are't n Jack ****!


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

skywagon;910212 said:


> Wait til you bend that POS up you will learn, 19 posts and your and expert!!! Well You are't n Jack ****!


Oh ok... please wait a moment while I go off and post a few useless non-supported opinionated bashing comments so I can raise my level of expertise....

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

Lakeman;909673 said:


> BruteForce750 +1
> 
> Keith


+ 2

also think about this. when the plow frame is already as high as its gona go under the frame. and you keep winching up. somethings gona give. and this is why i added a spring between the winch rope and the frame. so it DONT BEND!!! or learn to stop when your winch is draining the battery and you want to go higher.....


----------



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

its the winch mount not the plow or push tubes. Thinking about fabbing something up from the front tow hook to support it. Or make a new mount.


----------



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

Ya i can get pics up. And i don't winch in till I'm moving backwards.


----------

